# Nicolet Watch Tramelan



## jackctrl (Feb 17, 2012)

Hallo, i want to ask for more information about this watch Nicolet Tramelan.

The watch is very rare and i want to ask, can somebody tell me where can i check the value ?

It's made by Nicolet Watch brand in Tramelan (Armand Nicolet son's factory).I know only this.










Plaque 6, 10 EPSA, 23 JEWELS, SWISS MADE, Fond Acier Inoxydable

http://img651.images...89/p1110284.jpg

http://img526.images...0/p1110279y.jpg

http://img19.imagesh...59/p1110280.jpg

http://img52.imagesh...20/p1110271.jpg

http://img849.images...87/p1110273.jpg

http://img696.images...1/p1110272e.jpg


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

take it to a jewelers ? 

1 / nicolet watches are not rare

2/ this is not a free valuation service

3/ it is concidered polite to introduce yourself first


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

You may possibly be confusing your watch with the Nicole Nielsen & Co watch brand which is a very high end company who predominantly made pocket watches.......... Perhaps a nice mod will move your post to the vintage watch section............. i think Pugster covered the rest..............


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

jackctrl, the watch is also NOT in very good condition and looks to need a lot work. :yes:


----------

